# Building new touring bike...half way there



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

My late fall project here is to build my girlfriend and myself a pair of loaded touring ready mountain bikes for some trips we are planning this coming summer.

Last week I saw a pair of Motobecane's available on BikesDirect pretty cheap in the sizes we needed and made a go at them. A quick survey of the parts and a trip over to PricePoint to fill in what I needed to swap out and then just had to wait for it all to show up.

Got a ring on the doorbell at 9:20 from the UPS guy...a little early coming off the night-shift, but I new they were going to come today, so I wasn't sleeping much anyway.

From the stock build, I planned to swap out the WTB SpeedDisc wheels for LX/Sun RhynoLites. Avid Mech Disc's out and SingleDigit 7's in. Ditch the suspension forks in favor of some Kona Project 2's. Found two pairs of the same Onza bar ends...my favorite from my old mtb years. 

And there it is...

Still in the process of building, but will post pics tomorrow when I get them all done.

They'll be our winter knock around bikes...and maybe some dirt-trail training...

Oh and some Schwalbe Marathon XR's will be put on at some point.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

nice bikes. why'd the post get banished to the motobecane forum?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*No idea*



blackhat said:


> nice bikes. why'd the post get banished to the motobecane forum?



No one seems to know why this happens

It seems no matter the topic; if it has one of our brands mentioned - it gets moved.

by the way; since this bike has been reduced in price it is selling like crazy

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_comp05.htm

even so, I would appreciate any feedback on how it might be improved
and if volume is high enough for 2nd color - what would you like?

thanks

mike


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

bikesdirect said:


> No one seems to know why this happens
> 
> It seems no matter the topic; if it has one of our brands mentioned - it gets moved.
> 
> ...


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78803 

Check out this thread the answer is there.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

+1. I don't want to reopen any can of worms or flame wars, but it is a little disingenuous to suggest that "no one knows why" such threads get moved. I think most people know why. Whether they AGREE with the approach or not is a separate debate, but the rationale is no mystery.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*Actually*



jtolleson said:


> +1. I don't want to reopen any can of worms or flame wars, but it is a little disingenuous to suggest that "no one knows why" such threads get moved. I think most people know why. Whether they AGREE with the approach or not is a separate debate, but the rationale is no mystery.



Actually this is a mystery to me.

The OP posted where he thought it belonged

The post was not about bikesdirect or Motobecane -- it even mentioned price point

He posted pictures and is clearly interested in sharing his experience about his bikes.

That should not concern anyone or start in 'flame wars'.

In addition, many new members are upset and confused by their posts being moved for reasons that are totally unclear to them.

I have discussed this with our RBR rep and have expressed that I feel the goal of the forums should be to share ideas AND grow in member count. It does not help the growth of the forums to chase off new members.

My opinion - a post should be moved to a brand forum only if that is the only thing it covers. But I too am a newbie and may not understand everything here.

mike


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

That's a different debate... whether the moving of all threads to this forum is an appropriate solution to the problems of the past. My only point is that it was disingenuous to suggest that "no one knows why this happens." It happens as a matter of policy, as noted in other threads, as an attempted solution to problems of the past. That's all I was saying.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Easy to Fix*



bikesdirect said:


> .....In addition, many new members are upset and confused by their posts being moved for reasons that are totally unclear to them......
> 
> mike


In the future when you or one of you employees ask them to post about a bike they just purchased, mention to them that it will most likely be moved. That way they won't be surprised


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> In the future when you or one of you employees ask them to post about a bike they just purchased, mention to them that it will most likely be moved. That way they won't be surprised


No flames... what a joke... have fun LOVE LIFER:skep: !!


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

FYI- No one at bikesdirect.com asked me to post anything... 

And furthermore, I've been lurking on this forum for YEARS and posting occassionally when I have the time to be on the net consistently...but I still wasn't aware of any bikesdirect issues cuz I wasn't lurking in that forum.

FWIW- I bought the bike simply for the parts and b/c I'm using it mostly as a road bike (and some off-road touring). I'm a former bike mechanic, so movin stuff around is what I'm all about...and half the enjoyment for me. I like the color too. I've had nothing but good service from the company...one of the forks had a cracked top cap, which has already been replaced...and the fork it came with was an upgrade from what was listed. Same experience with pricepoint...speedy delivery and a pleasure to deal with. I bought a lot of the parts locally to swap out and I'm planning on "trading-in" the stuff I took off to a non-profit bike shop here in Seattle...mostly as a donation...but might see if they have some tires that would work  

Again, I'm over it now, but I did think it was a little silly for it to get moved, even given that I now know "why". If I would have posted "I bought this great touring bike from BikesDirect and you should too!!!" ... well, then of course moving it would have made sense.

Be that as it may...the horse is dead. Let it rest in peace.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Well*

from an unbiased observer standpoint...some of the threads should be moved here, but some of them should not have been.

I for one liked the thread with Mike asking about frame options/choices. He was obviously trying to learn something and gauge some of the experience that we have on this site. I DO NOT think that thread should have been moved. Also, just because someone buys a Motobecane...doesn't mean it has to be moved here. I think the mods are a little gun shy. Threads that are obviously trolling in nature or erupt into a flame war should be moved here, BUT ONLY after they are proven to be so. I think that encouraging new members to participate is paramount to this sites success...to have them proudly post pics of their new bike, regardless of WHOMEVER the manufacturer is, should be encouraged. At least that's my .02 cents.....:idea:


----------

